# Bama 1...FSU 2 !!!



## alphachief (Oct 20, 2013)

Go Noles...now keep taking care of business!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 20, 2013)

I don't expect us to hang onto that #2 spot unless Oregon stumbles, but man it'd be fun to watch Jameis against that Bama D.


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm very impressed with FSU. Y'all have a great team this year.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 20, 2013)

Same old BCS...   What a joke..  After a while, it really does get old.  Bring on the playoffs....


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I am a Buckeye fan and I sincerely believe that the Bama and FSU are the two best teams in the country. The Noles looked unstoppable against Clemson.


----------



## Self! (Oct 20, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Same old BCS...   What a joke..  After a while, it really does get old.  Bring on the playoffs....



I am just guessing you think your team in underrated?


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 20, 2013)

Otis said:


> I am just guessing you think your team in underrated?



Nope.  Just laughing at the joke that is the BCS.  Oregon #4 In the computers?  Really?  Ive said it a million times.  The computers are an absolute joke..  How does a team go from being ranked #2 all season long in the human polls, to somehow getting ranked #4 in the computers, behind 2 SEC teams, and an ACC team?  Oregons starters have yet to play in the 4th quarter, yet the computers have them behind Mizzu?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 20, 2013)

Playing in that power house PAC


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Playing in that power house PAC



You think the ACC is a tougher conference?  

It's Ok, next year it all changes.  No more bias computers with bias programs built in.  No more talk, the game will get settled on the field.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 21, 2013)

(did not see that at all)...FSU is good a lot better than I first thought, Organ's SOS hurt them, Mizzu is well Ummmm, pretty darn good and if they get by USCe they are going to give BAMA fits in SECCG,well BAMA still has to get by LSU and Auburn, never know the way things are going in the SEC right now.

I was sure Organ would make the NC, guess not, so FSU and which team from the SEC...

Oh yea Jet, a 4 team playoff, what a joke, it at least needs to be  8 teams to fight it out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 21, 2013)

I just hope this FSU team can continue to play the way they did against Clemson. If they do they'll definitely be in the hunt.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2013)

Oregon's SOS has hurt them?   Who, besides Clemson, has FSU played?  Oregon killed Tennesee, killed Washington, and killed Washington State.  The same WSU that traveled all the way across the country and gave Auburn everything they could handle.  FSU has beat 1 WAY overrated team.  Otherwise they have played nobody..  

That's alright though.  Next year they will actually have to let a PAC-12 team play for the NC.  Then we will get to see what happens...


----------



## nickel back (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon's SOS has hurt them?   Who, besides Clemson, has FSU played?  Oregon killed Tennesee, killed Washington, and killed Washington State.  The same WSU that traveled all the way across the country and gave Auburn everything they could handle.  FSU has beat 1 WAY overrated team.  Otherwise they have played nobody..
> 
> That's alright though.  Next year they will actually have to let a PAC-12 team play for the NC.  Then we will get to see what happens...



not going to disagree with you on the SOS of FSU.

Pac-12 if they win in the playoff to get there who knows that's next year.....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Same old BCS...   What a joke..  After a while, it really does get old.  Bring on the playoffs....



Personally, I think the top three are interchangeable.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Personally, I think the top three are interchangeable.



Yep, though I've now become a fan of any team left on Oregon's & Alabama's schedule.  If all 3 teams win out, I'm afraid we get the Auburn treatment from 2004.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Personally, I think the top three are interchangeable.



I wouldn't necessarily disagree with that.  But the computers are a joke.  They do the same thing every year and have since the beginning of the BCS.  Wanna know why the PAC-12 hasn't played in more BCS games?  Because of the computer!  Unless they go undefeated, a PAC-12 team has no shot at the BCS title game.  Even if they go undefeated, they have to hope everyone else has a loss because the computers will always drag their rankings down.   Don't believe me?  Look at 2000.  OSU went undefeated and there were 3 one loss teams.  Those one loss team were UW, who Beat Miami, who he's FSU.  Wanna know how they finished the regular season standings?  OSU #1, FSU #2, Miami #3, and Washington #4.  Washington won the head to head of the one loss teams, yet somehow the BCS ranked them #4 and they had to settle for winning the Rose Bowl......   Even winning the head to head wasn't enough to get UW in the BCS title game..  The BCS is, and always has been a joke.  Just look at the curren standings!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I wouldn't necessarily disagree with that.  But the computers are a joke.  They do the same thing every year and have since the beginning of the BCS.  Wanna know why the PAC-12 hasn't played in more BCS games?  Because of the computer!  Unless they go undefeated, a PAC-12 team has no shot at the BCS title game.  Even if they go undefeated, they have to hope everyone else has a loss because the computers will always drag their rankings down.   Don't believe me?  Look at 2000.  OSU went undefeated and there were 3 one loss teams.  Those one loss team were UW, who Beat Miami, who he's FSU.  Wanna know how they finished the regular season standings?  OSU #1, FSU #2, Miami #3, and Washington #4.  Washington won the head to head of the one loss teams, yet somehow the BCS ranked them #4 and they had to settle for winning the Rose Bowl......   Even winning the head to head wasn't enough to get UW in the BCS title game..  The BCS is, and always has been a joke.  Just look at the curren standings!!!!






Someone feeling a little cranky... I think she needs a hug..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 21, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Someone feeling a little cranky... I think she needs a hug..



He/she is always crying about something.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> He/she is always crying about something.



I thought it just certain times of the month..


----------



## DSGB (Oct 21, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> I'm very impressed with FSU. Y'all have a great team this year.





chainshaw said:


> I am a Buckeye fan and I sincerely believe that the Bama and FSU are the two best teams in the country. The Noles looked unstoppable against Clemson.



Can't argue with that!


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon's SOS has hurt them?   Who, besides Clemson, has FSU played?  Oregon killed Tennesee...





Jetjockey said:


> You think the ACC is a tougher conference?
> .



The ACC has 3 teams in the top 10 BCS, one of whom (Clemson) FSU beat soundly, the other of whom (Miami) they will play in 2 weeks. 

How many teams does the mighty PAC have in the BCS?

Who all on Oregon's schedule is in the top 10 of the BCS?  

Your greatest bullet point is Tennessee? 

Please educate us all on how great Tennessee is and where they are ranked


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 21, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> The ACC has 3 teams in the top 10 BCS, one of whom (Clemson) FSU beat soundly, the other of whom (Miami) they will play in 2 weeks.
> 
> How many teams does the mighty PAC have in the BCS?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> The ACC has 3 teams in the top 10 BCS, one of whom (Clemson) FSU beat soundly, the other of whom (Miami) they will play in 2 weeks.
> 
> How many teams does the mighty PAC have in the BCS?
> 
> ...



Four.... Stanford, and UCLA who is just outside the top 10.   
Oregon plays UCLA this weekend, followed by Stanford the following weekend.  If they win those games and don't pass FSU, they should just burn the computers.

Tennessee should have 2 losses, they should have beat UGA.  Where do you think they would be ranked had they beat UGA?  They just knocked off USCe, who was in the top 11.   If Tenn had beat UGA, they would be a top 25 after knocking off two top 10 teams.  Yet Oregon DESTROYED them.  If Tennessee hadn't been absolutely destroyed by Oregon, people would think they are a pretty good team right now.  Their other loss's were in OT to UGA, and a fairly close game against UF.  Not bad when you consider they just beat #11 USCe.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2013)

Not to mention the PAC-12 went 2-0 vs the ACC in head to head games this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Someone feeling a little cranky... I think she needs a hug..





Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> He/she is always crying about something.





Browning Slayer said:


> I thought it just certain times of the month..





Matthew6 said:


>



I think you need more than a hug.. Diaper change?? Bottle???   

Nobody cares about the PAC whatever.. You blame it on the computers and they are MACHINES! They are input with data and it calculates it.. You scream like they (the Computers) have something against the PAC.. Get over it!! You'll have some NEW excuse next year to cry about.. The PLAYOFF system doesn't like the PAC12... And what is really funny is you walk around talking about Washinton's last National Championship.. You do know you shared it with an ACC team..


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Four.... Stanford, and UCLA who is just outside the top 10.
> Oregon plays UCLA this weekend, followed by Stanford the following weekend.  If they win those games and don't pass FSU, they should just burn the computers.
> 
> Tennessee should have 2 losses, they should have beat UGA.  Where do you think they would be ranked had they beat UGA?  They just knocked off USCe, who was in the top 11.   If Tenn had beat UGA, they would be a top 25 after knocking off two top 10 teams.  Yet Oregon DESTROYED them.  If Tennessee hadn't been absolutely destroyed by Oregon, people would think they are a pretty good team right now.  Their other loss's were in OT to UGA, and a fairly close game against UF.  Not bad when you consider they just beat #11 USCe.




What happens if Oregon loses to UCLA? and or Stanford?

Will you give FSU  some props?

I love how you use UT to illustrate how tough Oregon is, early game in the season, Oregon's style is too much for an inept, although up and coming UT  team.

I'd like to play Oregon, then again I'd like to play FSU, or even Ohio State, doesn't matter to me.
But fro my money, today, I think FSU is a better team than Oregon. Ohio State is a distant, way distant #4


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Not to mention the PAC-12 went 2-0 vs the ACC in head to head games this year.



I really think you are making much to do about nothing. IF the Noles and Oregon win out your schedule will bump you back into the number two spot.
Then FSU will be the team to have every right to be up in arms about the BCS.
These things tend to work themselves out. I bet you one of those three teams gets beat before the season is over.
I just hope it's Oregon or Alabama!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 21, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Ohio State is a distant, way distant #4



Keep hatin on my Bucks!!! It will come back and bite you!!!! Remember that year Bama struggled thru undefeated back in 92? Everyone said UM would destroy them? The same thing in 02 with OSU, ironically, same thing in 07 with UF, how did all those games turn out? I can give many other examples but after so many games, you can't say OSU is lucky? OSU can only play who is on the schedule, and in 19 straight games, the score board said OSU had more points than their opponent?

OSU's offense is fine, OSU's Dline is just fine, if Meyer can get that secondary straightened out, look out!!! 

Like I said in the other thread though, OSU is ranked where they should be at this point.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 21, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think you need more than a hug.. Diaper change?? Bottle???
> 
> Nobody cares about the PAC whatever.. You blame it on the computers and they are MACHINES! They are input with data and it calculates it.. You scream like they (the Computers) have something against the PAC.. Get over it!! You'll have some NEW excuse next year to cry about.. The PLAYOFF system doesn't like the PAC12... And what is really funny is you walk around talking about Washinton's last National Championship.. You do know you shared it with an ACC team..



And what happened?  They Scheduled a head to head game against Miami to see who was better.  How'd that work out to Miami?  How many game home winning streak did then have until UW came to town?  That's how real teams did it before the BCS..



RipperIII said:


> What happens if Oregon loses to UCLA? and or Stanford?
> 
> Will you give FSU  some props?
> 
> ...



Absolutely.  But do you really think Oregon should be behind Both FSU and Mizzu in the computers?   Make no mistake about it though, if Oregon played Tenn today would crush them again.  And their starters still wouldn't play the 4th quarter.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Keep hatin on my Bucks!!! It will come back and bite you!!!! Remember that year Bama struggled thru undefeated back in 92? Everyone said UM would destroy them? The same thing in 02 with OSU, ironically, same thing in 07 with UF, how did all those games turn out? I can give many other examples but after so many games, you can't say OSU is lucky? OSU can only play who is on the schedule, and in 19 straight games, the score board said OSU had more points than their opponent?
> 
> OSU's offense is fine, OSU's Dline is just fine, if Meyer can get that secondary straightened out, look out!!!
> 
> Like I said in the other thread though, OSU is ranked where they should be at this point.



Snooks it is awfully difficult to give an accurate assessment of OSU, the big 10 is awful, sorry to say, but it is bad.

I do not think that OSU would slow down Oregon, and from a physical/athletic standpoint, I do believe that both BAMA and FSU are superior to OSU...and please don't tell me that Braxton miller is tougher to defend than Manziel.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 21, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> And what happened?  They Scheduled a head to head game against Miami to see who was better.  How'd that work out to Miami?  How many game home winning streak did then have until UW came to town?  That's how real teams did it before the BCS..
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely.  But do you really think Oregon should be behind Both FSU and Mizzu in the computers?   Make no mistake about it though, if Oregon played Tenn today would crush them again.  And their starters still wouldn't play the 4th quarter.



gotta give you that one,...Mizzou does not impress me as much as UF disappoints me, not real sure about mizzou.
FSU looks to be physical and fast, Oregon...fast, gotta go with FSU, they still have to play Miami, and UF, then we'll know a little more.
We'll know a little more about Oregon in 3 weeks.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 22, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Snooks it is awfully difficult to give an accurate assessment of OSU, the big 10 is awful, sorry to say, but it is bad.
> 
> I do not think that OSU would slow down Oregon, and from a physical/athletic standpoint, I do believe that both BAMA and FSU are superior to OSU...and please don't tell me that Braxton miller is tougher to defend than Manziel.



At this point, I don't know if anyone can slow down Oregon?

I do disagree though concerning the physical part. OSU has one of the best OLines in the country and that's not debated? Also, the Dline is very physical as well. You can see it when you watch them. The problem is they play soft zone primarily and the secondary just has not performed to expectations? Roby is a mystery this year almost like Clowney is. Roby was projected as the first CB to be taken as he was a shut down corner as well as very physical against the run. This year he seems to be protecting himself?

Anyway, that's why they play the games. We will find out when its all said and done.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 27, 2013)

Omg Oregon has not played anybody besides a now two lose ucla!! Which is way overrated .. Stanford overrated !! And Alabama better hope these stupid rankings hold up cause they know they had much rather play Oregon than FSU !!! Go noles


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 27, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Omg Oregon has not played anybody besides a now two lose ucla!! Which is way overrated .. Stanford overrated !! And Alabama better hope these stupid rankings hold up cause they know they had much rather play Oregon than FSU !!! Go noles



Trust me as a BAMA fan, we don't care who we play, we want to play the best.

Most BAMA fans want to play Oregon just to shut the left coasties up...FSU is BAMA lite, no biggie beating them, but Oregon is a totally different animal, really want to beat them.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 28, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Trust me as a BAMA fan, we don't care who we play, we want to play the best.
> 
> Most BAMA fans want to play Oregon just to shut the left coasties up...FSU is BAMA lite, no biggie beating them, but Oregon is a totally different animal, really want to beat them.



"FSU is BAMA lite".......I feel sorry for you.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 28, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Playing in that power house PAC



Remember when UGA destroyed #1 Hawaii in that bowl game? Everyone knew H was overrated too.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 28, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> "FSU is BAMA lite".......I feel sorry for you.



Funny, I feel nothing for you.

Head Coach and DC, both Saban guys, Pruett coached our DB's and was tutored by Saban and Smart.
Seminoles have built their team just like BAMA (coincidence?)

But you haven't done anything yet, and spare me the strength of the ACC,...Flash in the pan thus far, Clemson will fall again, Miami is not very good.

When your noles actually do something, then you can crow.

Incidently, you need to read what your players say about BAMA.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 28, 2013)

This is shaping up to be the best year for the 4 team playoff.


Alabama vs Ohio State

FSU vs Oregon


and the winners play for all the marbles.


----------



## mtr3333 (Oct 28, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Funny, I feel nothing for you.
> 
> Head Coach and DC, both Saban guys, Pruett coached our DB's and was tutored by Saban and Smart.
> Seminoles have built their team just like BAMA (coincidence?)
> ...



UGA D made Clemson look better than they are and Clemson made FSU look better than they are. It's the circle of life.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> This is shaping up to be the best year for the 4 team playoff.
> 
> 
> Alabama vs Ohio State
> ...





Write, copy/paste this one down boys, IF it turns out like above, Bamma will beat OSU ,  FSU will beat Oregon, and Bamma will beat FSU for yet another NC !! 



But then again, don't count out GT . .


----------



## alphachief (Oct 28, 2013)

I really hope we play Bama for the NC...and I really hope everyone thinks they will beat us.  Those are the games when winning is especially sweet!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Head Coach and DC, both Saban guys, Pruett coached our DB's and was tutored by Saban and Smart.
> Seminoles have built their team just like BAMA (coincidence?)



Jimbo has never made this a secret.  That's what you are SUPPOSE to do.



> But you haven't done anything yet, and spare me the strength of the ACC,...Flash in the pan thus far, Clemson will fall again, Miami is not very good


.

Not knocking Bama, I actually pull for y'all because of the above post, but who have y'all beat so far?  aTm's defense makes Clemson's look like the '85 Bears.  VaTech just lost to DUKE.  Actually, the team with the best wins on their record so far is Oregon.



> When your noles actually do something, then you can crow.


All we can do is play who's in front of us.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Omg Oregon has not played anybody besides a now two lose ucla!! Which is way overrated .. Stanford overrated !! And Alabama better hope these stupid rankings hold up cause they know they had much rather play Oregon than FSU !!! Go noles



Who has FSU played, other than a way overrated Clemson team?  Oregon should be at # 2 right now.  And FSU is about to play an overrated UM team, so don't come barking about the victory over a "ranked" Miami team.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Who has FSU played, other than a way overrated Clemson team?  Oregon should be at # 2 right now.  And FSU is about to play an overrated UM team, so don't come barking about the victory over a "ranked" Miami team.



UM almost got beat this past weekend by Wake Forest. I was not very impressed with UM from what I saw. FSU should not have any trouble with them. Looked like UM partied all week after the NCAA announcement and never really sobered up.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Who has FSU played, other than a way overrated Clemson team?  Oregon should be at # 2 right now.  And FSU is about to play an overrated UM team, so don't come barking about the victory over a "ranked" Miami team.



I think Bama and FSU offenses would both grind Oregon down.  Oregon has great speed...but so does Bama and FSU.  Bama and FSU have great defenses...not just great secondaries, which is all Oregon's has.  I'll also take Bama and FSU's QB over Oregon's any day.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

alphachief said:


> I think Bama and FSU offenses would both grind Oregon down.  Oregon has great speed...but so does Bama and FSU.  Bama and FSU have great defenses...not just great secondaries, which is all Oregon's has.  I'll also take Bama and FSU's QB over Oregon's any day.



I'm not taking anything away from FSU and yes, y'alls D is solid.  My point is that I think the BCS standings are right, as of games played to this point.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> UM almost got beat this past weekend by Wake Forest. I was not very impressed with UM from what I saw. FSU should not have any trouble with them. Looked like UM partied all week after the NCAA announcement and never really sobered up.



Yep.  A 4 point win over UNC, followed up with a 3 point win over Wake.  Yes, waaaaay overrated.


----------



## chainshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Who has FSU played, other than a way overrated Clemson team?  Oregon should be at # 2 right now.  And FSU is about to play an overrated UM team, so don't come barking about the victory over a "ranked" Miami team.



Barking? Miami is a top ten BCS ranked team. I believe that they are not that good, but they are still in the BCS top ten. If FSU throttles them, like I believe that they will, then they should jump Oregon. Also, Clemson is a very good football team. 

None of it matters, anyway. Oregon still has to play a very physical Stanford team that could very well end this debate.

I am a staunch Ohio State fan and I believe that FSU is easily the the number two team in the country. I want to see them run the table and play Alabama, assuming that Alabama beats Auburn and the SEC East Champ.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

chainshaw said:


> Barking? Miami is a top ten BCS ranked team. I believe that they are not that good, but they are still in the BCS top ten. If FSU throttles them, like I believe that they will, then they should jump Oregon. Also, Clemson is a very good football team.
> 
> None of it matters, anyway. Oregon still has to play a very physical Stanford team that could very well end this debate.
> 
> I am a staunch Ohio State fan and I believe that FSU is easily the the number two team in the country. I want to see them run the table and play Alabama, assuming that Alabama beats Auburn and the SEC East Champ.



Miami clearly shouldn't be a top 10 team.  I believe they will fall a good bit, once they lose to FSU.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 28, 2013)

Free $hoes is liable to beat em like a rented mule too. just MHO, but I think the Noles are for real....and playin the Tide in Pasadena.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like the Noles that are a team that gets better each year. Hmmm.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 28, 2013)

Miami will get booted way out of the top 10 when they lose. 


Oregon's sos from this point on is alot better than FSU.

If those 3 stay undefeated, FSU will be on the outside looking in.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 28, 2013)

We all keep talking about what FSU & Oregon have done to deserve #2...but what has Bama done THIS year to be there?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> We all keep talking about what FSU & Oregon have done to deserve #2...but what has Bama done THIS year to be there?



started at #1 and have done nothing but win. Bama controls their own destiny, win out and play for the crystal. Unfortunately for these other conferences, an undefeated SEC team will not be overlooked and sometimes 1 loss SEC teams jump other undefeated teams from other conferences.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> started at #1 and have done nothing but win. Bama controls their own destiny, win out and play for the crystal. Unfortunately for these other conferences, an undefeated SEC team will not be overlooked and sometimes 1 loss SEC teams jump other undefeated teams from other conferences.



I have no problem with Bama being number one.  As Rick Flair used to say..."to be the man, you gotta beat the man".  Being a lifelong Nole fan but having a son that just graduated from Bama, and a daughter that is a soph. there...I'd love to get a shot at them!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Who has FSU played, other than a way overrated Clemson team?  Oregon should be at # 2 right now.  And FSU is about to play an overrated UM team, so don't come barking about the victory over a "ranked" Miami team.



Clemson beat UGA (while healthy), and Miami beat Florida (while healthy).  Those are two "Elite SEC" teams, according to all you Dawg fans about 2 months ago.  Heck, according to y'all a win over Kentucky is a sos boost because, SEC.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

alphachief said:


> I have no problem with Bama being number one.  As Rick Flair used to say..."to be the man, you gotta beat the man".  Being a lifelong Nole fan but having a son that just graduated from Bama, and a daughter that is a soph. there...I'd love to get a shot at them!



I agree with you and the Rick Flair quote. I was just responding to Chief who was questioning why Bama is ranked where they are. I will say that at this point in the season FSU looks to be better than Oregon. If bama is fortunate enough to be in a position to play for it all again, either would be a great opponent.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm not questioning Bama's strength, just that they seem to miss out on the discussion of why they're a given.  I understand they've won the last 2, and fully expect that they'll have a shot at a third one.  However, based on this year only, they are no more deserving than either FSU or Oregon at the moment.  

At the moment is key.  Things usually have a way of working themselves out by end of the season.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I'm not questioning Bama's strength, just that they seem to miss out on the discussion of why they're a given.  I understand they've won the last 2, and fully expect that they'll have a shot at a third one.  However, based on this year only, they are no more deserving than either FSU or Oregon at the moment.
> 
> At the moment is key.  Things usually have a way of working themselves out by end of the season.



5 reasons

1) ended the year #1
2) started the year #1
3) still undefeated
4) in the SEC
5) which none of you want to hear, The Saban Factor.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> 5 reasons
> 
> 1) ended the year #1
> 2) started the year #1
> ...



I can't believe Miami wasn't in the playoffs just cause he was the coach. He should have demanded more of the fans down there.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

riprap said:


> I can't believe Miami wasn't in the playoffs just cause he was the coach. He should have demanded more of the fans down there.



Let me try to make this easy for you, Miami is a pro team while Alabama is a college team. I would be willing to bet that anyone with an unbiased agenda on this forum would agree with me. Unfortuantely you hate all things Saban and find it hard to be unbiased. I really don't expect much from you when the name Saban is mentioned. Go Pups...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> 5 reasons
> 
> 1) ended the year #1  yep...last season
> 2) started the year #1  I could argue preseason polls
> ...



I'm not knocking your team Fairhope.  Just wondering why no matter the records and SOS of the others, Bama is a lock at #1 it seems, assuming they win out.  But I want Bama in the NC game, with us playing them.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> 5 reasons
> 
> 1) ended the year #1
> 2) started the year #1
> ...



Which is why there shouldn't be preseason polls, but there are.  So, until y'all lose, you're #1.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 28, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I'm not knocking your team Fairhope.  Just wondering why no matter the records and SOS of the others, Bama is a lock at #1 it seems, assuming they win out.  But I want Bama in the NC game, with us playing them.



I am not sure Bama is the best team in the country right now, I will say they are closer to being the best than they were at the beginning of the year. Preseason polls don't mean much until about this time of year. If you start near the top and stay near the top you are in good shape. Bama started #1 and have not lost. They have outscored their opponents 330-78 and 42 of the points given up were to TAMU. In the last 6 games since TAMU they have outscored their opponents 246-26. I guess the people with the votes, which none of us here are, think they are deserving.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Clemson beat UGA (while healthy), and Miami beat Florida (while healthy).  Those are two "Elite SEC" teams, according to all you Dawg fans about 2 months ago.  Heck, according to y'all a win over Kentucky is a sos boost because, SEC.



No Gurley= not healthy.  Gurley is a game changer, like Winston is.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> I'm not questioning Bama's strength, just that they seem to miss out on the discussion of why they're a given.  I understand they've won the last 2, and fully expect that they'll have a shot at a third one.  However, based on this year only, they are no more deserving than either FSU or Oregon at the moment.
> 
> At the moment is key.  Things usually have a way of working themselves out by end of the season.



Like NC State last year, y'all might get "worked out " again this year too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I am not sure Bama is the best team in the country right now, I will say they are closer to being the best than they were at the beginning of the year. Preseason polls don't mean much until about this time of year. If you start near the top and stay near the top you are in good shape. Bama started #1 and have not lost. They have outscored their opponents 330-78 and 42 of the points given up were to TAMU. In the last 6 games since TAMU they have outscored their opponents 246-26. I guess the people with the votes, which none of us here are, think they are deserving.


Texas, LSU and especially Notre Dame didn't think Bama was the best team either.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Like NC State last year, y'all might get "worked out " again this year too.



It's possible.  Auburn has a chip on their shoulder too.  Too early to tell.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

These last couple of weeks will be fun to watch.  I think the top 4 are all solid teams and if it's those 4 in the playoffs, it'll be quality football.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> These last couple of weeks will be fun to watch.  I think the top 4 are all solid teams and if it's those 4 in the playoffs, it'll be quality football.



The play off begins next year.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The play off begins next year.



Tis true.  If we have 4 quality teams like that in the playoffs, then that will be some great ball.  Obviously things can change, but the top 4 in the BCS deserve to be where they are today.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 28, 2013)

i dont think FSU gets left out, they will score 100 each game if they have to

when the dust settles, fsu should have 2 top ten wins, oregon wont


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> No Gurley= not healthy.  Gurley is a game changer, like Winston is.



Gurley started the game.  Y'all scored 100 points.  DEFENSE lostthat game, not an injured offense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Gurley started the game.  Y'all scored 100 points.  DEFENSE lostthat game, not an injured offense.



Defense might have lost it, but a healthy offense (Gurley and Mitchell) would have won it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> It's possible.  Auburn has a chip on their shoulder too.  Too early to tell.



Auburn is more overrated than Miami.  Absolutely no defense and a safety playing QB.  A good run game is the only thing they have going for them.  They'll be exposed just like Tennessee.  Remember how "dangerous" they were two weeks ago?


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 28, 2013)

Please hurry up next season !!! We need that doggone playoff system this year !!! But mark my words if my FSU boys get shafted this year , everyone better watch out next season cause everyone is going down !!! O yea this means y'all too bama !!!


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 28, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Defense might have lost it, but a healthy offense (Gurley and Mitchell) would have won it.



Hmm. wasnt this the first game of the season, when did Gurley get hurt ? Did he get hurt trying to be a cheer leader like mitchel. Stop making excuses, uga is an embarrasment for the se-she this year.


----------



## riprap (Oct 28, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> Hmm. wasnt this the first game of the season, when did Gurley get hurt ? Did he get hurt trying to be a cheer leader like mitchel. Stop making excuses, uga is an embarrasment for the se-she this year.



No matter what happens it will NOT be coaching.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 28, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> uga is an embarrasment for the se-she this year.



and you R's an embarazz-mint four your speling and grammer.


----------

